# ]v[ETAL\m/



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 21, 2012)

I love many genres of music but metal will always be my favorite. It's funny though because when I think about it, all my friends got into metal by slowly listening to heavier stuff. I kind of just listened to Godsmack, Metallica, and Guns n Roses and then the next day had Behemoth and Dimmu Borgir on my ipod. Don't ask me why, I don't know lol

I actually used to be in a Thrash Metal band a few years back. We played some shows and it was a lot of fun. We sounded like Slayer mixed with Exodus and Machine Head.

If I had to pick my top 10 favorite bands I think it would be (not in any order):
1 Devin Townsend Project
2 Amon Amarth
3 Dimmu Borgir
4 Metallica
5 Nile
6 Megadeth
7 Pantera
8 Rammstein
9 Kamelot
10 Equilibrium

So yeah, figured I would make a thread dedicated to Metal. Oh and if any of you don't know what Metalocalypse is, it is the funniest show about a death metal band. here's the first episode from season 2. The band gets to play at a criminal execution and they got to decide how they were executed. Warning: blood and gore


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 21, 2012)

Androxine Vortex said:


> If I had to pick my top 10 favorite bands I think it would be (not in any order):
> 1 Devin Townsend Project
> 2 Amon Amarth
> 3 Dimmu Borgir
> ...



Good list. I know all of them except #1 and #10.

I guess my list, in no particular order, is:

1. Opeth
2. Candlemass
3. Iron Maiden
4. Solitude Aeturnus
5. At the Gates
6. Dimmu Borgir
7. Amon Amarth
8. Agalloch
9. Tiamat
10. Nile

Plenty of others, of course. Saw Amon Amarth play last year. Good show.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 21, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Good list. I know all of them except #1 and #10.
> 
> I guess my list, in no particular order, is:
> 
> ...



I am so jealous! I want to see Amon Amarth live so bad I have their live at Summerbreeze DVD. HOw did you like their new album? I still think that Twilight of the Thunder God is better and With Odin on our side is awesome too but I didn't care for this album too much. War of the Gods, Destroyer of the Universe, and Live without Regrets are really my only favorite songs.

And about Dimmu, do you preffer their old stuff or new? I absolutley hate their new album, Abrahadabra. In Sorte was good but I could kind of tell their sound was changing. And they kicked Mustis and Vortex out! My favorite albums by them are Death Cult, Puritanicle, and Stormblast (rerecorded)

Devin Townsend used to be in Strapping Young Lad. Every album he releases is a different sound. Like Ki is very ambient and blues influenced where Deconstruction is pure chaos. I can't get to youtube right now but check him out he is really godod. Equilibrium is a german folk metal band with black metal influence. Really epic stuff

And I think Nile is in the studio right now working on a new album and I think it's called Animal Worship. Not sure though.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Twilight of the Thunder Gods better as well. They really were a lot of fun live. Pursuit of Vikings was the encore song 

My favorite Dimmu album is Stormblast. I much prefer their older music. And I'll definitely be looking for the new Nile when it comes out!

I will have to check out Equilibrium. I like that sort of thing. Do you know Agalloch? A folk metal band from the U.S., heavy on the folk. They had black metal influences early on, I think, but they've moved away from it. Their album The Mantle is brilliant.

Agalloch are pantheists (or at least incorporate those themes), as evidenced by lyrics like:

Here at the edge of this world
Here I gaze at a pantheon of oak, a citadel of stone
If this grand panorama before me is what you call God. . .
Then God is not dead

 Here's my favorite track:


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jun 21, 2012)

WAIT! Other people that like Amon Amarth? This place just got even more awesome!

My favorite METAL bands (In no real order):

Amon Amarth
Disturbed
Rammstein
All That Remains
Slipknot
Stone Sour
DevilDriver
Dark Tranquility
Demon Hunter
System of a Down

Edit: Okay, 11: Dethklok

Used to like Dimmu Borgir a whole lot, kind of grew out of them, though. Guess they get an honorable mention! Of course there's other bands I really like, but don't fit my description of "Metal." And, yes, I like the classics like Metallica and Led Zeppelin, so you older folks don't get all upset haha xD


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 21, 2012)

@Steerpike

Sounds pretty good. I like it. But yeah Blut Im Auge by Equilibrium is my favorite. Check it out if you can.

@Codey Amprim

Nice list! I hate Dethklok's albums. On the show they sound really good but on the album his voice sounds horrible. He tries to go higher and it sounds like he's trying to whisper. Show is epic though XD And yeah classic stuff is good too. My favorite concerts that I've been to were AC/DC and Paul McCartney (not together of course)

Also if you guys get a chance check out Ylem by Dark Fortress. I can't pull up Youtube for some reason but it's a really good song. The lyrics are all about the creation of the universe with the big bang theroy and if I find it a very well written song.

Lyrics:
A spell to free all matter
 Folding time and gravity
 A universe to shatter
 Conjuring black holography

Unraveling the ether
 Rending screeching molecules
 Severing the elements
 Ripping core from core

Sorcery's caustic breath
 Fills the void between the spheres
 The archetypes are gathering
 At the other end of genesis

Ylem
 Rise from oblivion
 Initiate the grand corrosion
 Ylem
 Awaken, demand omega
 The web constricts around quivering hearts

Spectres swell
 From my hands
 I feel my mind vibrating
 Virulent black odic force
 Bleeding into every cell

Ripe with mortality
 A breathless world is shaking
 A cosmic avalanche is waking
 All shall die

Rise from oblivion
 Initiate the great corrosion
 Awaken, demand omega
 The atoms shall remember

Scourge the moribund
 Initiate the great corrosion
 Consume me, primordial fire
 All atoms shall remember thee

Engulf me
 Illuminate my flesh
 With sacred necrosis

Ylem
 I summon thee
 From primeval chaos soar
 Devour this misguided spacetime
 From the earth
 From the heavens
 From the emptiness rise
 Ylem
 From the pores of trembling skin
 From the depths of every soul come forth
 From the darkness at the heart of everything

Unraveling the maelstrom
 Bending screaming galaxies
 Severing the constellations
 Tearing matters shell


----------



## Codey Amprim (Jun 21, 2012)

That song sounds awesome, I'll check it out.
I heard a cool metal/finnish folk band a while back, bought a song: Hemkomst, by Finntroll.
It has a really cool sound to it, really creative and unique. I can't understand a single word because it's more than likely to be Finnish, but it sounds really cool.

And for those LOTR fans out there, I discovered a gem - We Must Join with Him, by Unleashed.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 21, 2012)

I like Fintroll. Good band. Another one that isn't bad, also from Finland I believe, is Korpiklaani.

I should also add I like just about anything with Ronnie James Dio on vocals, from Black Sabbath through his solo stuff to Heaven and Hell.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 22, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I like Fintroll. Good band. Another one that isn't bad, also from Finland I believe, is Korpiklaani.
> 
> I should also add I like just about anything with Ronnie James Dio on vocals, from Black Sabbath through his solo stuff to Heaven and Hell.



Finntroll is good, though I didn't care too much for their newest album. I like Dio but don't care for Sabbath.

Here's a question for you guys: Who is your favorite guitarist?
Mine is a tie between Dave Mustaine and Dimebag Darell


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2012)

Listening to Equilibrium (Rekreatur) while at work. Good stuff.

Favorite guitarist? That's going to be a tough one...have to think on it. There are so many great ones that have been on the scene from the 60s onward (or even before, if you look at people like Django Reinhart. But I'm limiting this to metal).


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys know Peste Noire?

Bloody brilliant


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jun 28, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> Listening to Equilibrium (Rekreatur) while at work. Good stuff.
> 
> Favorite guitarist? That's going to be a tough one...have to think on it. There are so many great ones that have been on the scene from the 60s onward (or even before, if you look at people like Django Reinhart. But I'm limiting this to metal).



I actually changed my mind. Devin Townsend is my favorite guitarist. He used to play in Strapping Young Lad. He used to be heavily addicted to drugs and thought the only way for him to write good music was to be on drugs. So he quit and went through I think it was either a year or two year period of self discovery. He then picked up his guitar again and tried writting without drugs. He released a four album project called, "The Devin Townsend Project" where each album symbolised a point in his life. He still releases other tracks and albums just under the name, "Devin Townsend." Every album he releases is a new sound. I also really like him because he is always goofy and never really serious. One album he created was a concept album about a man that goes to hell and if offered the understanding of everything in the universe in the form of a cheeseburger but refuses it because he's a vegetarian. Yeah.

Definetly check out:
Sumeria
Fly
Addicted!
Coast
The Greys
Hyperdrive
Poltergeist

My fav tracks from him


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

Hard to say, on guitarists. I certainly like Ritchie Blackmore a lot. I saw Malmsteen play live, and he was impressive. I do like a lot of the classic names in guitar, Jimmy Paige, Stevie Ray Vaughan. Rik Emmett of Triumph was great, and he's one you rarely if ever hear about (and there is some excellent guitar work on early Triumph albums):


----------



## Steerpike (Jul 3, 2012)

Also, do you know Olaf Lenk of At Vance?


----------

